# pothos turning yellow?



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

i had bought a planter with pothos in it. i split them up, rinsed them and now they set in net cups, with hydroton. some of them have taken really well it seems and are green and upright, but i have 2 or 3 that are turning yellow and starting to curl. what is there too much of or not enough of for them to live? or did they just not take to the transition of soil to then water?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have had a few do this as well, not to sure on as why. I usually pull out of the water and lay in the sunlight in a widow for a few days . Then prune dead leaves and re introduce to tank. Test your tank water to see where your nitrates are. I am no expert on plants and I do know they need more then just sitting in the water. Pothos ivy is so plentiful I don't really care to much if I lose any. I have people trading clippings for a gallon of tank water.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I've read that Pothos leaves turning yellow and 'wilting' is from over watering. This could make sense if they are planted in an aquarium 24/7. Under watering symptoms are brown/cracking leaves.

I would say this is normal. Drying it out for a day or two as suggested shouldn't hurt.


----------

